# Free stuff to help you write!!!!



## The Blue Lotus (Nov 11, 2011)

I have no idea where this would go but there are *Seven free Ebooks *to help with all areas of the craft... 
Hurry this ends tomorrow! I thought someone might find this useful! 

Free NaNoWriMo Ebooks | WritersDigest.com


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Nov 11, 2011)

That's awesome, thanks!  I haven't looked over them yet, but I need all the help I can get, and I'm sure many others will feel the same.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Nov 11, 2011)

IF anyone misses it let me know, I already downloaded them.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Nov 11, 2011)

Suh-weet! Got 'em on my Kindle reader. Now I have to convince myself to spend time reading six books instead of writing one. ;-)


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Nov 11, 2011)

They are short dear you can do it!!!!


----------



## Kelise (Nov 11, 2011)

Sigh, ePub doesn't seem to be available in Australia. Oh well


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Nov 11, 2011)

starconstant said:


> Sigh, ePub doesn't seem to be available in Australia. Oh well


PM me ur email address... I can send em to you.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice, thanks for the link.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh, and by the way... there's seven books!  Scroll down a little...


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Nov 11, 2011)

OH did I miss one? Err oops! I will have to take another peek. Thanks Elder


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Nov 11, 2011)

Glad to help


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Nov 11, 2011)

ROFL my mistake I miscounted... I did have all seven however  Guess that is all that really matters. 

So, let it be noted there are a total of seven books peeps


----------



## Seth son of Tom (Nov 12, 2011)

that's awesome! thanks a bunch!


----------



## Shadoe (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks. I just downloaded about 30 books. It's those damn links on the page. I have no resistance.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Nov 12, 2011)

Shadoe said:


> Thanks. I just downloaded about 30 books. It's those damn links on the page. I have no resistance.



I only found the 7 ebooks, did you find more freebies or did you drop some coin?


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok kids, I had a little trouble with the ebook files so I sent one as a test from my gmail, please let me know if you have any trouble with it. 
If not I will work on them one at a time until I have convered them all to a format that works  

However keep in mind that I am going out of country thursday of this week, so anything missing by wed will show up sometime after I return from India. (In about 2 weeks)

That cool with y'all?


----------



## Shadoe (Nov 13, 2011)

Most of them were freebies. If you go to the pages with the books you listed, look on the "you might also like" strip. There are several more for free, some about writing, some not. But then I got a little distracted because that book leads you to another, and then another, and then another. Things just got out of hand. I dropped a little money, but mostly stuff was free.

Same thing happens in stores. I went to the store today to buy one string of tiny turquoise beads. I think I spent $300. ::sigh::


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Nov 13, 2011)

LOL 300 $ wow I'm the exact opposit. I went to the store the other week and got some winter wear. All of it was clearance rack... I shopped at khols because I know this time of year they have some stupid cool deals. My clearance rack shopping netted me 30$ khols cash which I used last night to buy two night shirts and 6 pairs of socks. I had 5$ left over so will see what else I can dig up next week. 
Total cost 0$ added benefit I walked there so I burnt some cals while being eco friendly lol.

Hubby says I am "the cheapest bastard" he has "ever met". 

But I managed to do all our christmas shopping this week and spent under 800$ for 12 people.


----------



## SeverinR (Nov 15, 2011)

The books are still there so I figured I'd give them a try when I get home.
Kindle for PC (love it)


----------



## Shadoe (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh my goodness yes, I can pinch a penny so tight it bleeds - when I'm not working. When I am working, it's like I'm trying to win the "whoever dies with the most toys wins" game. And I am Way out front on that. (Though my mother-in-law has decided to empty my South Carolina storage room for me. I may not have a single book left when I get down there next year. The furniture's already gone. She's working on my memorabilia.)


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Nov 16, 2011)

Haha Shadoe, 
Hope they don't unload something you really wanted to keep!  I take issue with people touching my things. 

OH FYI I found the coolest thing at teh goodwill. My little sister is in love with anything asian ( think china/japan here ) And I found one of the traditional dresses that the ladies wear over there. The sucker still had the tags on it!  

Needless to say I snaped that up in a heartbeat!  Cost 4$ HEHEHE


----------



## SeverinR (Nov 21, 2011)

I only got one book, the rest were only free if I became a subscriber to the amazon book club that they call a library. $79 a year membership to the library if I remember correctly.


----------



## Asterisk (Oct 15, 2013)

...sigh.... so many of my favorite books. I sure hope they do this again this year!


----------



## Devor (Oct 15, 2013)

We don't normally object to necromanced threads, but I'm closing this one because the OP was time-sensitive.  It gives people a misleading impression to leave it active.


----------

